# By The Gods! Main RP thread



## Vergil (May 31, 2014)

By The Gods

So turns out that the Gods are real and not the happy, benevolent father figure looking guy with the white beard. Nope. The dysfunctional soap opera Gods; Greek, Romans and all that ? all real and all peeved that we forgot about them. In truth, we were slightly manipulated, though that excuse doesn?t sit well with the white robed folks, that had now moved from easily climbed mountains to various high rises in the city centres. Zeus had played everyone in a way that would make Dolos proud.

Our world is not the only one with inhabitants, so it stands to reason that we would not be the only ones to dote on our Gods. Zeus decided to spread his love to a Galaxy far, far away and so sent the other Gods to spread the word. He couldn?t make it though as he had the Deity man flu and didn?t want to be known as the God of gross bodily discharges, though Hera did quip that it was a little late for that, pointing to the many, many children he had littered across the world. At any rate he stayed as they ventured off, waiting only for the Poof of smoke to dissipate before forming his own religion. A few of them actually ? the Muslim faith, Christianity, Bhuddism ? all with one thing in common. One God. Not multiple.

This took the course of several decades and many bloody battles for Zeus?s influence to spread. Naturally he loved the fact that the humans were still fighting over religion, but they were all fighting over him! He felt like the prettiest girl at prom. Then the other Gods came back and Zeus smiled and ran faster than Hermes. It took them a while to realise what he had done but by the time they did, he was long gone and they were left with no followers ? they were the subject of fan fictions and relegated to myths; they were a laughing stock and they were not best pleased. Their vengeance was swift and very, very public. The Gods descended on Earth in spectacular fashion ? there was no doubt now. Of course it was a shock to the world when they realised that everyone on the planet was wrong about their beliefs, not that the Gods cared ? they put the world back to the way they liked it.

Ares decided that guns and missiles and tanks and pretty much anything that exploded were ?fucking stupid?. Basically he knew that with such powerful weapons, they would not need his blessings so he outlawed them, flinging humankind back to swords, bows and armor. He did however bless the Earth with legendary weapons, all of which required some feats of skill, faith and endurance to obtain. Hera was utterly incensed by the ?betrayal of humans? that she turned large sections of the population into the monsters and mythical creatures of the past to destroy them. Athena though, knowing that they were not entirely to blame, gave the beasts intelligence and allowed for them to integrate with the population of the world ? if the humans would let them.


100 years later and mankind is still adjusting to their new neighbours. Gorgons,  Griffons, Dragons, Elementals, Mermaids, Sirens, Centaurs and many others ? creatures that were the things of legend. Some embraced the new additions (whether through their own choice or not) and a new generation of half man half best emerged. Some of the mythical creatures had taken over remote islands and given that Poseidon hated aircraft (as it disrespected his domain) remote parts of the world were in need of discovery again, including the highly elusive City of Atlantis. 

Countries needed to re-evaluate their military powers and how the Gods would factor into it. Armies retrained and there was a great quest to find legendary creatures and legendary weapons.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Dante

His parents had hoped for better. That’s what he thought when he lit a tray of sambucca shots on fire with his breath. Also he wondered how many Health and Safety codes he was breaking.

He was the main attraction in the place, he got good tips and he was constantly hit on by girls in low cut dresses. The hell with any prophecy or whatever the hell. He knew his dad was just a horny shit and decided one day to fuck a dragon. Something he was reminded of every now and then. He had a tail growing from his tailbone which was a stubby little thing and the resulting bulge in the bac of his trousers looked like he had shit himself. It was too small to get one of the cut out trousers, especially designed for tails, as he would just open himself to ridicule. Tail length was like dick size and he had no intention of showing off Mr Micro tail to the world quite yet.

The cocktail bar he worked at had been good to him for a good few years. It put food on the table and funded his hobby of collecting antique guitars. He had to be careful though – he found a singe mark on one of them; his powers growing as he did. Honestly, he just wanted a normal life where he could drink and not be scared that he was going to be a flamethrower. He threw a bottle of vodka round behind his back and caught it with the other hand as he poured another cocktail. He sighed inwardly. It was strange, he’d never been conscious of his looks before. He knew he was a good looking guy and he knew full well he was an arrogant piece of shit sometimes too – but since the changes in his body had started, he found himself becoming more of a recluse. His shoulders had scales and he found he was becoming a little more short tempered. It seemed as though his mother’s side was coming out a little – especially when he got stressed, which in itself was weird because he never had stress in his life before. His personality was changing and he had no idea what to do about it.

So, he kept going to work and turning a blind eye to it. Naturally this could only last so long and one day, during an especially busy evening it did. It may have been different had the event not been right in front of his face, or had it bee another day – but from that moment on his life was to change.

He should have seen it coming. Dante had been pouring a pint of beer when the guy sitting on the stool, fell off it. He was a big guy. 6ft, nice big stomach, bald head and a tattoo of an eagle on top of it. His girlfriend who wore a dress that could only be called a dress off a technicality, attempted to pick him up and get him to go home. Clearly bald and beautiful was drunk – away with the fairies and seven sails to the wind. His attempt to get up using the stool only caused him to fall over again, in such a comedic fashion that Daffy Duck would be proud. Dante’s laugh was hidden poorly by a cough, hers was hidden by her turning away. He had enough wits, if you could call it that, to know that he was being made fun of – his pride hurt he did what any dumbass would do. He got up and punched his girlfriend. Not a friendly ‘haha’ punch in the arm but a full wind up, balled fist, smash to the face.

To ask Dante what happened next would be like asking a brick wall – he had no recollection, but security footage showed the man leaping across the bar and biting the man’s neck. He didn’t have any special teeth but it was all instinct. The superhuman bouncers were already on their way but only made it to see the bald man’s face become incinerated, leaving nothing but a fat mess of blood and a smell those in the club would not forget. Then there was screaming, mass panic, the bouncers lost sight of Dante in the panic and he was now throwing his clothes into a suitcase.

He had no idea where to go. But in usual Dante fashion he just took a deep breath, shrugged his shoulders and smiled.

It’d work out eventually right?

+5 Ares


----------



## kluang (Jun 6, 2014)

Billy

City of Haven.

Haven Stadium. He likes this place. The only place in the city where people from all species gather to cheer and boo at their heroes, and their villains. He is both. All of the athletes are one way or another.

"The second day of the competition folks!!!!" the commentator voice sprung through out the stadium. A half man half goat. Some call them satyr, some call them faun. One thing for sure most of them worship Pan, the god of Satyr, goats and sheperds. Billy looks at the announcer and sees he wears the amulet of Dionysus. _Should have guess it._

"Right now two of the decathlon discipline have been contested. The sprinting and jumping and on top of the leaderboard are, Billy the human, Manz the minotaur and Xanth the female centaur!!!"

"It's Kentaur you fucking goat, not female centaur!!!"

Billy looks at the crowd cheers at their names. Manz is the favorite, hell he wins the decathlon events three times running.

"No offense human, but I'm taking this year too." Billy look at Manz who sneers at him. Billy  is a tall man standing over two meters in height. He has large muscles that give the impression of being able to kill a bear with his bare hands. He has sternly chiseled features with eyes that give off a dazzling glow, able to shakes a person with a weak will in an instant with their sharpness, and burning red hair and beard, but this minotaur makes him looks a small child. "It's not over till the fat lady sings, Manz." Manz laughs heartily at Billy's word. "Is that one of you human idioms? I never understand what is your species obsession with an over weight female singer."

"Are you boys finish? Because the both of you are going eat dust, again." Both Manz and Billy looks at the female centaur angrily. The kentaur wins both of the first two event easily, but then again her lower half is like a horse, so sprinting and jumping is like a cakewalk for her species.

"Not all  events in the decathlon is running and jumping, miss." bark the minotaur. Xanth taken aback at Manz's comment step forth and stand right under his nose. "I can do more then running and jumping, you fucking cow." 

Manz eyes widen and smokes comes out from his nostril. "Who you calling a cow!!!!" His arms moves towards her neck but before it reaches her, Billy grabs Manz's arm and stop it. He shakes his head. "Not now. Not here." Manz looks shock at what just happen. A mere man stops his arm with nothing but his own. As Billy let his hand go, Manz look at the bruises on his arm. A hand print can be seen. Even Xanth is amaze by it. Manz looks at Billy and smile. " This is going to be an interesting competition."

"The third event is, Javelin Throwing!!!!!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Alex

City of Haven.

In the real world, Alexander Pyralis was another metalworker who just so happened to be a bodyguard to those who could pay (although, he wasn't above giving freebies). He wasn't exactly someone to stand out; his physique was nothing to look at and he never considered himself particularly good looking. He did however, consider himself smart and skilled at whatever he dedicated his time towards. His favorite hobby was metallurgy, which he hee considered himself reasonably skilled at; and that was about as far as he could describe himself honestly, lest he start stroking his own ego. 

In his dreams, however...

Alex was gaining fortunes and titles for his works. His Adamantine weaponry was especially lorded the world over. He had several of his pieces within museums, and his work was respected even by many heroes- 

*PFFF!*

Alex was immediately wisked back towards reality, welcomed by the sight of his workshop which doubled as his home. He looked towarxs his forge to find it was still burning. _Right,_ he thought. _I needed to finish that xiphos._ He sighed. He had been working on that for the last 30 hours, barely having anytime for rest. _Damn insane orders. Who orders a blade made from a metal that doesn't melt from human flames? Thank the gods for the forge my folks gave me._

Alex's family was...a bit strange in comparison to others. The Pyralis family was one that dated all the way back to Ancient Athens. They were part of the population that worshipped the god Hephaestus, helping gain him worshippers within the city and even being part of the sculptors that created a statue in his honor in Athens (one of his more flattering portrayals). They were so faithful that they were one of the small groups the kept their faith in the gods up to modern times. They became servants and disciples of Hephaestus, becoming practicers of fire magic and metallurgy, even changing their family name to Pyralis, meaning "of fire". 

When the gods did come back, they're faith throughout the ages did not go unnoticed. Hephaestus himself (or at least a being speaking on the behest of Hephaestus) gave them an item; a small torch, set ablaze by his own godly flames. They were given this on the sole condition that they use it to forge and not against others. 

Alex was just about finished with the final process and pulled the blade out from the forge and dipped it into a special sollution. When it came out, it was stained black with a reflective surface._ Very nice, if I do say so myself._ Alex then put the xiphos on a rack labeled "finished" and started to get breakfast...before realizing that it was 1 in the afternoon. 

He then decided it was time to eat out somewhere.

+5 Hephaestus


----------



## kluang (Jun 9, 2014)

Billy

Haven Stadium

Billy picks up his javelin. Its his turn now. He looks to the scoreboard, Xant threw her spear at a distance of 100m while Manz threw it at 700m and currently at number one in total score followed closely by Xanth. There are others in the competition, but their score is well behind the top three.

Billy feels the weight of the javelin and close his eyes for a small pray to his patron, Hercules. Hercules has granted him a gift for his devotion and his love of sport, Supernaturally Dense Tissue. This ability makes his body-tissue, skin, muscles, bones, etc. is extremely dense/solid, allowing him to withstand harmful strains on the body such as crushing weights, impacts, pressures, and changes in temperature and also gain enhanced levels of strength and stamina.

A normal human can throw a javelin at about 90m, but with his ability he can compete with some of the other races. He held his javelin and throws it overhand and the javelin flew in an arch before landing near the end of the runway.

"750 metres!!!!"

The announcement is soon followed by the the cheer of the crowd, roaring throughout the stadium.

+5 Hercules


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

Rena 

Gods were real. As a child she had seen one. She was called blessed or chosen and had been held in great revere since then, but Rena was born a sceptic. Apparently her mother would have to eat the food on Rena’s plate before the 3 year old would even consider eating it. So when, at the age of 12, she said that she saw an incredibly beautiful, dark haired woman with an unnatural glow about her, she believed she had been victim to some sort of hoax. The woman had looked at Rena, as she stood with her arms crossed and gave the glowing lady a look of defiance. Rena still remembered that moment well:

“What a curious child. You do not run? Nor do you lavish me with praise. Do you know who I am?” the woman said in an unearthly voice that made Rena dizzy.

“No, should I?” Rena said looking her up and down. Easily the most beautiful thing she had ever seen. Obviously the facial features were flawless as was her figure, but it was something else that made her believe that this was as good as it was ever goin to get in terms of appearance and aura.

“I had thought that most non-believers would have been nullified within your generation. Even those that cling to their old faith and have had that passed down from their parents – even they have to acknowledge us. But your heart is full of….scepticism. You simply live to question everything.”

“My mother must have been talking again.” Rena said, explaining to herself how she knew all that information. “You know much about me, yet I don’t think we have been formally introduced. My name is Rena Heartbrook.”

The lady smiled and thought for a second. She was deciding whether to humour this child or eviscerate her. “Very well, my name is Athena.”

“The Greek God yes? Hmm. That’s a hefty claim. Anyway you can back that up with something tangible?” Rena said. Her heart was racing and her fist was clenched as she nearly hugged herself for comfort with her crossed arms. Athena looked at her. Looked into her heart and saw something in there that piqued her interest. 

“You want proof that I am a God? Well, that would be too easy now wouldn’t it? Why don’t you find that proof for yourself and we shall speak once you have enough concrete evidence that I am in fact speaking the truth. ” Athena said with a chuckle before walking away. Rena was expecting a show of power, like vanishing, or flying up into the sky. No, she simply walked away, as if to tell her that she wouldn’t make it easy.


Years later, Rena had become an accomplished investigative reporter. She had covered many stories but that meeting with Athena was the only time she had seen someone who actually fit the part of ‘God’. Her subsequent investigations were interviewing homeless men and women who claimed that they were Zeus or Ares or Aphrodite. And now she sat at the press box at the stadium with thousands cheering the participants. One in particular stood out. He seemed to be good at everything he did. There was of course the possibility that he had just trained hard – especially with all the creatures that had popped up over the last 100 years (even that she attributed to the ‘sudden evolution’ theory/ alien invasion theory) and the fact that they didn’t mind humping anything that moved. Still there was the chance that he had been blessed by a ‘God’. She decided to try and interview him, despite the fact that the event wasn’t finished – she never was one to play by the rules.

“Billy!” Rena said after dodging the numerous guards that tried to jump her, “Give me the first interview! My name is Rena Heartbrook!” she yelled out just before three guards jumped her and wrestled her to the floor.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

Dante

He’d heard about them. Hunters. Humans from various schools sent to kill anyone that went rogue with their powers. They acted like a police force and because Dante had incinerated a man’s face, he was pretty sure the shadows that were pursuing him were those guys. His backpack dug into his scales underneath his leather jacket as he sprinted through the dark back alleys of Haven. 

The coming of Gods and new super powered beings had not halted poverty or done anything useful like that, instead, you just saw more variety begging on the streets and it had become infinitely more dangerous. Dante’s pace picked up when he heard the tell tale sign of the Gorgon’s rattle snake. 

“Fucking great, I’m n Gorgon territory. The one type of woman I can’t flirt with.” Dante said taking a sharp left as he heard a crossbow being fired and the bolt whistling through the air. His hearing had improved, as had his vision. He hadn’t really noticed it whilst he was working at the bar but now with his adrenaline pumping, he felt some sort of primal instinct coming through. He could even smell things better, though in this part of town, he really wished that power would disappear. Still, heading away from the stench of death was probably a decent life choice.

It occurred to him that he had no idea where he was going, made utterly apparent when he found himself in a dark warehouse, lit only my the moonlight seeping through the cracks in the wall and the broken windows. There were multiple footsteps coming to a halt as the chase was over. He wasn’t about to dive through a window with bits of jagged glass – he might mess up his coat.

“It seems the rat has been cornered.” An icy voice said, his footsteps more measured and even, his breathing hardly audible. Dante looked at him. A man, that looked eerie similar to him. Silver hair, ice blue eyes and very similar facial features. The major difference was that he had his hair slicked back and he dressed like a tool.

“Well, this is just bizarre.” Dante said stretching out his shoulders, “Long lost brother?”

“None of my concern. You are an abomination and will be purged from this planet.” The tone almost carried a chill in the air.

“Right, so you don’t care that I look ridiculously like you and we might be related in some way. Fine by me, not being related to a jackass like you would be doing me a favour.”

“Perhaps for the next ten seconds.” The man took up a stance which suggested that he was going to strike with his sword. His eyes darted away for a second, before he leaped back. A sickly green beam fired out from the darkness, which was followed by that rattlesnake and hissing noise.

“Human, you dare encroach on our land.” The raspy, ancient voice spat out as three snake sisters came out of a dark corner behind some boxes. The women were half snake and half woman, their upper half naked and Dante did, shamelessly stare. “You shall pay by becoming our house ornaments.”

Another beam shot out, this time at the crossbow wielder who did not have the wherewithal to dodge in time. A sickening scream  followed as the man turned to stone in but a few seconds. It started from his legs, the stone creeping through his body like some sort of horrid virus, before finally enveloping a pain contorted face.

“Whoa, you really made him hard huh? I mean, no seductive talk or anything just instantly hard as a rock. That’s some sex appeal you got.” Dante said backing away. The swordsman pointed his sword at Dante suddenly. 

“You are mine to kill. Cease antagonising the enemy.” In a flash the man was gone, reappearing in the shadows and slicing off the head of one of the gorgons. The man gently resheathed his weapon and turned his attention to the second beast. Dante eyed the open entrance and made a run for it.

“Stop!” the swordsman yelled out before drawing out sword once more as a flash of green sped his way. The mirror like sword deflected the beam with precision towards Dante, who turned and let out a massive burst of fire from his mouth. The two magical energies cancelled one another out resulting in an explosion of fire and rock, sending all members 15 ft backwards and on their collective bums.

Dante flipped up and kept running, leaving an extremely irritated swordsman to deal with some equally irritated Gorgons.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2014)

Kodai...


'CLANG!'


'CLANG!'


'CLANG!'  The sound of metal striking metal was melodic, the rhythm coming at counted measures.  That was until the end when the sound changed.  It ended in a hiss.  Steam bellowed around the room, engulfing the lone man.  Lazily he wiped the sweat from his brow, the white cloud of moisture barely bothersome at this point.  

Leaving the sword to cool in the water the man looked over his station and toward the other sword he had been working on.  A slight smile reached his lips when his amber eyes settled on it.  “Are you really gonna sell that Kodai?”  He spoke to himself and let one dark hand caress the length of steel.  Intricate details were embellished on the blade, that of a dragon ready for war.  The hilt looked like fire itself had been frozen in time.

“Bah.”  Scowling down at his latest masterpiece he knew he had no choice in the matter.  Bills had to be paid and the interest on his special loan was coming due.  Actually, Kodai wasn't stupid enough to take out a loan from a bank with no building.  The debt belonged to his pack brother.  The idiot had too many vices but Kodai could allow him to go down if he could help it.  Besides, it made the entire pack look bad.

A sigh escaped him when the bell over the front door rang in warning that a customer was coming.  One that he didn't want to see.  With the flame of the forge behind him and the angry scowl on his face, he looked every bit the werewolf that he was.  A hunger lit his features and caused the customer, if you could call him that, to pause for a moment.  “Just because you are good at your job doesn't give you a reason to think you are better than me Mutt!”  The arrogant man's voice rang more with fear than the intimidation he wanted.

“Is my sword ready?”  He straightened the lapels of his jacket and tried to look down his nose at Kodai.

“Of course it is.”  Kodai disappeared from the window that looked over the store from his crafting room in the back and appeared before the man so quickly it caused him to step back.

Pulling a black velvet wrapped object from under the counter he laid it on the glass surface.  “It better be done right this time.”  The man sniffed and folded back the fabric.  Trying to ignore the intimidating figure in front of him.  Kodai wore no shirt as the fires in the back gave off to much heat, in turn he was covered in a fine sheen of sweat, his long dreadlocks falling down his back.

Arms crossed, Kodai leaned back against the wall.  Letting the cool plaster give him some much need relief.  “It was done right last time.”  He wanted to add that he shouldn't cut doors in rock with his sword, but chose to stay quiet.

Huffing the man looked at the sword but said nothing.  The man before him was the best around but he would never let one of those creatures ever know that from him.  “I don't think it looks as nice as it did.  I think you should...”  He looked around the room and spied the sword resting on the window ledge behind the blacksmith.  “Toss that piece of junk in to make it right.”

A muscle twitched in the werewolf's jaw.  “That piece of junk would never be given to the likes of you.  Not take your shit and get out!”  The pride that he had in the sword behind him caused the anger to raise, like he would give it to someone like this snot nosed little punk.  Stepping forward he glared at the man, a snarl deforming his handsome features into one of a feral beast, his fangs elongating.  

The man moved almost as fast as Kodai had earlier in his fear to leave the shop, he added no more to his comments as he fled to the outside world.  Laughter followed him, it was too easy to scare the humans.  That was when his nose picked up the acrid stench.  Glaring down at the yellow trail he sighed once again.  “Too damn easy to scare the piss out of them.”  Kodai grabbed the mop and started to clean.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2014)

Nessa&Vix


?Soo...A spoon, huh?? a small fox-featured woman sits on a the edge of a hospital bed, legs dangling off the side as she talks to the redhead laying there.

?I don't want to talk about it Vixen.? the woman growls, one of her blue eyes bandaged up, bruises all over her body, and gauze on the right side of her chest.

?But that's the first step of the healing process.  Admitting you made a mistake and some crazy asshole pulled your eye out with a spoon, then his buddy shot you.? Vix smirks, hopping off the bed and letting her paws rest on the floor, patting the bed with her sleeve.

?I did not make a mistake, the others just didn't get there in time.? The redhead looks away from the fox, ?I wish you would wear shoes, Vixen.  It would be much cleaner for everyone if you did.? she tries to change the subject.

?You're my little sister, you don't need to call me that.  It's Vix, and there's no rules telling me I have to wear shoes.  I just need my ankles covered.? the fox's ears go down, she pats down her sweatshirt as her tail swings behind her, ?But if you wanted me to leave, all you had to do was ask.? she pulls out a small notebook and pencil from her pocket before dropping it onto the bed beside the other woman.  ?I'll see you around Nessie.?she states as she begins to walk away.

?It's Nessa.  But thank you Vixen.  These hallucinations are getting more and more common...? Nessa states quietly at the fox's back, who just waves backward, her sleeve overcoming her hand by a significant amount.  ?Before she'd only show up at night...? she shakes out of it when she hears footsteps come into the room.

?Did you have a nice visit?? a man asks her, coming into the room, ?Your sister looks like a nice gal.?

?Doesn't anyone notice that giant tail sticking out everywhere?  All the fur?? she huffs, cringing at the the pain she feels, ?But Yes, I did sir.?

?She looks completely normal to me Miss Fury.  But I don't notice that sort of thing anymore.? He smiles at her, then does what is needed to her wounds.  ?You were pretty beaten up.?

She resigns to the treatment, ?I've had worse.? she swallows hard, trying to be tough.

The man raises his eyebrow at Nessa, ?I'd like to hear that story, with your current condition.? he laughs quietly while he works.

?I-I could tell you that next time.? she blushes gently, looking out the window as she gets treated.


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2014)

> “Billy!” Rena said after dodging the numerous guards that tried to jump her, “Give me the first interview! My name is Rena Heartbrook!” she yelled out just before three guards jumped her and wrestled her to the floor.



Billy looks at the direction of the voice and sees a black haired woman running towards him. Interview she said? But the the events haven't finish yet. The fifth event will be starting soon.

"Look at the field folks. A woman is running towards one the competitors. Really remind me with the tragedy of Deadeye Duncan back in the days. He died of a heart attack when the woman scream I'm pregnant with your child. Will we see another tragedy that will skyrocketed our ratings?"


"Stop!!!!" said Billy as he pointed to the guards and he pointed at them to let her go. He walks towards Rena and offers his hand. "Ms. Heartbrook isn't it? What are you doing? Interview session will be held after the games."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 12, 2014)

Alex sat in a cafe, xiphos on his back, looking up materials to buy on his labtop. "Let's see here, ooh, meteorite metal's on the cheap right now." He quickly orders five kilos of said metal for delivery. After said transaction, he checks his bank account. "Damn, still strapped, it seems.." he muses t himself. "Ah, shouldn't worry about that. I can easily make money back." 

He closes the tab and quickly switches to checking the scores on Haven Stadium, where he sees that Billy won the javelin toss. _Heh, told Aden Manz would lose. Seems like he's out 50 bucks._ He notices the waitress brought him his order; a cheese tiropita with extra strong coffee so that he didn't crash again. He took a sip of the coffee and felt a sudden shock of energy surge through him. "Thank god for this coffee. Gods knows I wouldn't be able to function most days without it." He checks his watch and realizes he still need to check up on a few things.

Alex, after finishing his meal and paying, leaves the cafe to a less...wholesome place.

Haven Underground.

Alex walked around the littered backstreets on his way to find his other form of work. The more he walked through the place, more he hated coming here. 

This less than homely section of Haven was more or less an outgrowth of a group of punks deciding to take over the parts of the city no one ever cared about, which would have been fine had it not been immediately hijacked by real criminals who used for all matters illegal. From fake potions that promised to help you please your lover, to makeshift weapons the gods might frown upon, to drugs that made you think you were literally walking on sunshine, if you wanted it, you could find it quantities beyond your wildest dreams if you knew who to look for. 

You could also occasionally (or very frequently if you're an idiot) find the average thief waiting to part some unwitting sap from his wallet, recruiters looking for some fresh blood into their gangs, and assholes waiting to rip people to shreds just because. 

Alex, however, wasn't looking for that. After turning on a left, though he did find what he was looking for.

On the wall in front of him were several requests written onto paper and stuck to said wall. Each had contact info and a set price. This was Alex's other job; sifting through said jobs to find  one he liked (basically, the one with money and wasn't heinously evil), and went with that. He looked around and saw...nothing. Well, nothing of note, anyway, just a couple of chump change jobs. He sighed, wrote down his secondary cell number since his other note was missing for some reason, and left towards a shop. There, he walked into the currently empty place, dropped off a the xiphos with a note, and left for home.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2014)

Kiya...

A scream of agony ripped through the small brick building.  From the outside you wouldn't know that someone from within knew they were being ripped apart bit by bit.  On the inside it was business as usual.  A short blonde woman stood in front of a window drinking her second cup of tea for the day while contemplating the world outside.  

The long braid of her hair laid heavily down her back, though she still had to brush back the hair that fell in her face.  Working this job didn't allow for pretty styling or makeup.  For the most part Kiya didn't mind it.  Not really big on that stuff anyway, though sometimes she wished things were a bit easier.  

Spending many longs years at university to become a veterinarian, one to work with dogs and cats, the occasional horse or ferret, was her life's calling.  She knew this for as long as she could remember.  With Artemis by her side she couldn't fail at her chosen career.  Kiya raced through school, making the Dean's list and graduating at the top of her class.  That was when her favorite Professor approached her.

Everybody had heard of the doctors that worked the line.  They had to be well train, at the top of the game, to deal with the outcasts.  With so many different species on the planet, there was bound to be those that mixed the species, were tossed out of their clans, or just shunned by their own species.  It was that group that needed help, they needed care as much as the next person or creature per say.

So it was that fateful night that her Professor and a couple of other Doctors approached her.  It wasn't a calling that people took voluntarily.  They were practically dragged into this profession, of course they had a choice but who would really turn it down?  Not if you wanted to live happily anyway.  

From that day on, she became the Outcast Doctor for Haven.  Each city had at least one if not two or three, it depends on the size of the city.  For now, just one would be enough.  Another scream echoed around the hallways of the building, Kiya didn't even give a the slightest of cringes just took another sip of her tea.

“Doctor?”  There was a rap and the door opened slightly.  On the other side stood a tall dark haired woman with almond shaped brown eyes, that was until you look downward and see the deep chestnut fur of her bottom horse half.  

“Is she ready, Makayla?”  Kiya turned setting her tea down and letting her green eyes meet brown ones.  

“Yes, I don't think it will be much longer.”  Looking at the chart in her hands she held it out for Kiya but the doctor waved it away.  

“We know the drill don't we?”  She cocked an eyebrow and sighed.

“Its been a long day.  Maybe you should take tomorrow off?”  Concern was written on the centaur's face while they walked down the hall, the clip clop of the hooves echoing on the tile.

“We will see what happens tomorrow.”  Kiya pushes open a door and holds it for her nurse to follow her in.  

“How are things going in here?”  A massive roar in her face was all she needed to know.  “Right, well we will get this over with quickly.  Shall we?”  Kiya waves Makayla over and they ready themselves.

“Okay, on the count of three...”  She ready herself at the end of the bed and begins to count.  “One...two...three!”

Yet another scream hits the walls and Kiya stumbles back.  “Wow, that was fast.”  She looks down at the bundle in her hands and feels a tear of happiness roll down her cheek.  “You might want to stand behind me Makayla, she fires them out and we have six more to go!”  A chuckle came from a deep voice on the side.

“Just six more!”  He jumped back as the jaws of his wife snapped at him.  

“Why don't you help Makayla with the pups while I deal with this?”  A sparkle in Kiya's eyes and the memory of why she took this job came to her as she readied to deliver the rest of the furry wolf babies.


----------



## kluang (Jun 15, 2014)

*Billy*

Is the last and final event, martial arts. The stadium's field opens and a rectangular arena arose."The final event, martial arts. In this event, anyone who comes into contact outside of the ring, is knocked out and does not stand up until the counts to 10, or gives up, automatically loses. If both fighters are knocked out and neither can reach their feet by the count of ten, the match will be decided by the judges." 

"Well folks, this is the first time we reach the tenth event in years. Three years actually. Usually by the sixth we already know who won and it's our sour looking minotaur there."

Manz is piss. Angry. At first he welcome Billy's challenge, thinking it was like the rest, bright fighting spirit that usually ended when he shows his superiority. He looks at his arm. The impression from Billy's grab him is still there. This kid is real and annoyingly trailing him. No one trails him. No one. That Billy is a bless. He's got to be. Usually blessed aren't a problem, he beat hundreds of them. But this boy is actually challenging him, for sportsmanship he said. 

Fuck sportsmanship. This arena is for glory and money. All the good things that come with it. All of it, are mine, mine alone.

"Billy Kassynder and Manz please step into the ring." Both of them climb up the stairs and walk to each corner, Billy on the right, Manz on the left.

"It will end now boy!!!!" roars the minotaur and he starts to grow larger and more muscular then before. His horns grows larger and his eyes burn red. "You're not the only one who's blessed by the gods. Lord Kratos bless me and your defeat will make a perfect sacrifice, boy."

Billy looks at Manz transformation with shock and his eye widen and he's taken aback by the minotaur new form. So Manz is blessed by Kratos, the God of Strength. He did not expect this. He knows Manz is strong, but he is confident that he can overpower him with his own strength, but now that can all change. He needs a new strategy, and fast.

"This is the first time we see Manz in this form and he looks angry." the satyr comments in his box. "The audience look shock. I am shock. Hell, even the drunk who sells hot dogs is shock. And scared. I wont be surprise if any of the audience is peeing their pants in terror. In fact I am peeing in my pants as we speak. Without further a due, fight!!!!"

Manz lowers his head and charges forward with horns like a bull and Billy is standing on his path like an animal who's about to be a roadkill.

Get a grip Billy, concentrate. When he snaps out of his shock he instinctively roll to the right, barely avoiding the charge.

Manz quickly tries to slow down and stops barely of the edge of the ring. He miss. That damn human. Manz turns around and greeted by a powerful punch by Billy right to his abdomen. If this was the normal Manz, he will be sent flying, but not in this form.

Billy scream a bit when his hand connected with Manz's. It hurts, like punching an Olympian steel. Before he could recover, Manz deliver a wild swing, sending him hurling through the air before landing at the other side of the ring.

"Bah, lucky human." mumbles Manz as he slowly approach Billy who is crouching and coughing by the haymaker. That swing took the air out of his lungs and for a while he saw a land with vibrant colors and his dead mother is there. 

"Save yourself a hospital stay and stand down. Your blessed power won't protect you from mine."

Billy laughs and he slowly gets up and look at Manz. "I'm sorry, I can't hear your bellowing in front of my fans."

"You're an idiot. In this world, in this power is all that matters. Fame, glory, riches. Sportsmanship is a word, a word to be toss around at the fans, and reporters for good ratings and good publicity."

So this is Manz. The real Manz. He doesnt care at all for the sports, or the spirit of the game. Its all money and glory. He hates this kind of people. They are like a cancer, a disease and ruin the spirit and the good name the game. "Stop saying sportsmanship. You don't know what it means."

"You can't win."

"Remember what I told you earlier today? It's not over till the fat lady sings, cow." smirks Billy. He knows how much Manz hated to be call a cow. Riling up a minotaur may sound stupid, but an angry opponent is also a stupid one.

Manz let out a powerful roar. A cow? He call me a cow? "I hope you like hospital food, human!!!!!" Manz raise both of his arms and he brings them down, intending to crush Billy with all his might.


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

*Billy*

Billy watches closely at Manz fist and when they are inches away from him, he rolls away and Manz smashes the tile beneath him, causing the minotaur to lose its balance and with a powerful shoulder block from behind, Billy knocks the reigning champ down an out of the ring.

"Manz is out!!! Manz is out!!! We have a new champion of the arena, Billy Kassynder!!!!"


----------

